# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Travel agencies in Moscow

## dey2006

Can someone tell me please which travel agencies offer intercontinental fligths?
I've searching in internet but there are only a few. Besides, none of them offer online booking. 
Since I live in Moscow, I can go to their office but the ones I have been in offer only 2 intercontinental destinations (to south america). 
Can someone give me some information website/address in Moscow please? thanks.

----------

